

Ask HN: Looking to team up on a web project - abhisarihan

I am a Java and .NET developer (3 years of programming experience) looking to work with another developer on a web project. I am open to doing the web app in another language as well. I have a day time job as a developer but am looking to gain some entrepreneurial experience on the side. Please contact me at abhisarihan@gmail.com if you&#x27;re interested.<p>Note: I am not looking to pay monetarily for this. It is just a way for both of us to gain experience and of course if the project grows, we would split the profit.
======
ajaxguy
Can you brief about the project you are talking about?

~~~
abhisarihan
I have an idea for a sports website that caters to casual sports fans
discussing sporting events. During football season, this could be fans
discussing big games or standout performances from players etc. I think there
really isn't a central place for avid sports fans to discuss events. Most fans
go to espn, yahoo sports for articles, scores etc but not to give their own
feedback on the events.

But really I am looking for a way to expand my skills beyond what I learn at
the workplace. If another developer has an idea they want to put into fusion
and work with someone else, I am open to other ideas as well.

